# [KDE] copie user gentoo -> opensuse (resolu)

## perihelionb

Bonjour,

J'arrive bien à transferer le contenu du home pour cet utilisateur entre gentoo et opensuse avec scp.

Par contre opensuse ignore completement la config kde precedente (kmail, digikam en autre). Si vous avez une idée pour ne pas tout configurer à la main ça serait super.

Merci

Edit du sujet : j’espère plus conformeLast edited by perihelionb on Fri Nov 30, 2012 9:24 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

Peut-être une piste : sous Gentoo, la config pour kde4 est stockée sous /home/username/.kde4, le répertoire .kde étant réservé à kde3.

Etant donné qu'Opensuse ne permet pas d'avoir les deux versions en parallèle, cette nuance n'existe peut-être pas ...

P.S. : pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum §3/3 ? Merci !  :Wink: 

----------

## perihelionb

Bon après avoir changé uid de l'utilisateur sur la nouvelle machine.

Un rsync -ax   a fait le job.

Je retrouve bien le bureau kde tel qu'il était sur la machine d'origine.

Reste maintenant a corrigé les agent akonadi qui me bouffe toutes la ram et le cpu. Mais c'est une autre histoire.

Cette partie est résolue

----------

